
Ask HN: Do you like your desk chair? - lukemichals
I&#x27;m in the market for a good home desk chair.<p>In order of priority, my concerns are: Comfort, Build Quality, Price, Style.<p>Do you like your chair or do you have any insight into the product category?
======
petargyurov
Probably not what you're looking for but I've been using a yoga ball for the
past several months.

Main reason being that I didn't want to spend thousands on a proper chair AND
a standing desk and I had started to develop sciatica from my previous chair +
desk combo.

For what it's worth, it's definitely helped my sciatica issues, but I am still
struggling to maintain a correct posture for my back and I have to take breaks
from it.

~~~
karmakaze
I thought along the same lines. For my height-adjustable desk, I got a
matching height-adjustable stool[0]. It's pretty much what I expected. I'm not
at the point where I can stand all day so it comes in handy. It's not very
comfortable to sit on at low-height so I keep a small chair near by for those
times.

[0] [https://www.autonomous.ai/office-chairs/ergonomic-
stool](https://www.autonomous.ai/office-chairs/ergonomic-stool)

~~~
lukemichals
I've never heard of autonomous. What are your impressions of the build
quality?

~~~
karmakaze
I hadn't either. Some other folks at the company had experience with them, and
it looked alright to me. The operation, look and finish are great. Pretty
heavy to assemble by yourself. The tabletop could go a bit lower and the
motion seems pretty fast/smooth/quiet. I'm pleased with the quality at any
price and the price seems good to me. They also have a decent warranty period.

------
hopesthoughts
I definitely need a new one!! i got this one for Christmas like 6 years ago.

------
tarikozket
Mine is not comfortable. Will check here for responses.

